# my first kitty



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i just want to show off my cat! :mrgreen: he is the first cat i have owned, i grew up with dogs. we (my boyfriend and i) have had him for almost a month now. i'm still figuring out what makes him tick, so i thought it's time to join a forum about cats! i hope everyone here can help me out with things!

anyway, see pics of him here. oh yeah, he is 6 months old and his name is cujo. :wink:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh its an orange kitty! I LOVE orange kitties.. and calico.. and black&white.. Ok, I love all kitties!

Whats his name?


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

his name is cujo, like the stephen king book about the crazy dog. we named him that cause he goes into hyper mode and acts completely insane, attacking everything including us! but he never bites hard enough to break skin.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

My brother-in-law has a cat named that :shock: They say hes vicious.. I think he's playful and adorable!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

my kitty is very sweet.... when he is sleepy. other than that all he wants to do is play, play, play! he will wake us up in the morning (usually by chewing on my feet) and bug us until we play with him. :roll: this morning, he managed to pull one of is toys off the built-in buffet (which i can't figure out how he got onto, but he is a very good jumper) and drag it into the living room and set it on top of my sleeping boyfriend. then he cried until my boyfriend woke up.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

He's very cute! And congratulations on adopting him! I have an orange and white kitty just like him.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

he was the cutest cat at the shelter, as soon as i held him and he rubbed my chin i knew i had to take him.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Awww, that's so sweet. I bet he's happy you found him!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations, Faile! He's a beauty, and you're hooked for life! He must be precious.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

He is such a pretty kitty! 
What is his name? + Do you draw?


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

his name is cujo, and yes i draw sometimes. as a hobby. why? :?:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He's very cute!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i know! :lol: 
thank you everyone for your compliments!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

As for if you were drawing I was asking because I have noticed the picture that comes with your name (is it called an avatar?). It looks like you either are already succesful either gonna have a busy career - it looks neat!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

oh, thanks, but i didn't draw it. i found it online somewhere. i think i may have some drawings uploaded somewhere, if you want to see them.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww he's beautiful! That's some coat he's got. I knew a cat that looked like him and his name was Fox. He was at the adoption agency and he wanted to be KING CAT. He was only 1! He made the other males think for a sec though - he was a tough guy. Cujo is very cute. Aren't 6 month old kittens great?? Is he neutered yet? Psi (my 6 month old kitten) just got neutered on Sept 4th. He used to be a lot like Cujo - acting hyper and totally insane all the time but the neutering REALLY calmed him down. He's still a wacky kitten though, his phases just don't seem to be as intense or last as long.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Of course, and I know I am not the only one ! I hope we will get to see something soon!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

tanyuh- yeap, he was nuetered before we got him. my humane society nueters/spays all the animals before they are evn put out on the adoption floor. i think he just goes hyper cause he's home alone all day, then he's so excited to play when we get home he just freaks.

iona- ok, i'll see if i can find that stuff. i'll try and post it later tonight.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Wanna get him a playmate? Two cats are so much better than one! Hehehehehe.


----------



## comiskey (Sep 10, 2003)

It's a beautiful cat. My first cat, "Taba," lived 22 years. Sometimes, she could be a real pain in the butt ox. When she 
decided our brand new Eames chair would make an excellent scratching post my wife nearly died. Taba made up for it, though. She brought me a dead bird. If that isn't luv I don't know what is. 
Good luck with your new pooty tat and wishing you both the best,
Sincerely,
Commie


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

no way can i do 2 cats right now!! :shock: i'd go insane!!


----------

